# HELP - my bird isnt doing well!



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Please my bird isn't doing well. She is a cockatiel and we have had her since she was a baby. 


My mom will take her to the vet on Monday but until then we want to keep her alive.

We have some of the antibiotic we did get from the vet back in 2010 for her when she got sick with an upper respiratory from pollen. But this time its not working.

She isnt preening or acting her usual self. All fluffed up and will even let us touch her head, is unsteady and gets off balance easily.

mom is syringing water to her a little at a time. 

We are trying to remember her age. Mom says we got her back in 1998 (but Im not positive on that, will go back and look at pictures) and when we did she was still growing in her adult feathers so obviously a baby so its possible she is near 15 years old.

Please help my poor Cloe - we love her so much!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that.  hopefully the vet can figure something out. 
We've had all different kinds of birds for years and sometimes they just get sick and die and you never find out what was wrong.  
Poor Cloe, cockatiels are great little pets. I really hope she recovers. <3


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope the vet can do something for your Cloe!
Thats a pretty good age for a tiel though. You must have done very well for her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

upon further looking on the internet it does seem that her age is right on the line as it seems 10-20 years is the median 

Wish it wasnt so. Hoping she can make it till Monday.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

So sorry about your little bird. I wish I could be of more help, but sending you thoughts and prayers with her anyways. Hang in there Cloe!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

I am sorry your bird is doing poorly. I am not much help in the bird department eventhough we have one of our own.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Stacy , your antibiotic is expired , toss it. 
Keep her warm , if you have a heating pad , you can wrap it around the cage , keep it on low and always check her often.
Keep her away from drafts , windows...take out all high perches and let her sit on a very low perch so if she does fall because she is unstable , she wont get hurt. Move her seeds and water down to that level as well.
A really good forum for you is parrot forum , google it , its really great , has friendly people like we have here and they will get you through till Monday. 

Prayers for your Cloe


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You may also want to go to the store and look into getting a electrolyte for her and maybe some baby formula , a powdered mix you can prepare at home. 

Also , just make sure your Cloe can move away from the heat is she feels to she needs to. Another low perch would be great .
She may not like the lower perches at first , but she will surrender to them eventually.

Is she sneezing or have a dirty vent ? Make sure her bottom is free of droppings and feathers because that can make them real sick real fast.

If you can get to Bird Paradise or any of those bird stores , they carry a ton of things and you should be able to find anything you need there .
Todd Marcus Exotics , and a great online place is My Safe Bird Store !
You can find all kinds of medicines and whatever , good people in that place. 

Good luck honey , prayers for Cloe


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm wishing for the best for you and Cloe, good luck.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok she is already on a mash for baby birds because she won't eat the right food (only millet) and the vet said she needed more weight (back in 2010) she really likes it. She was recently moved to the other side of the room - we move her often as she loves being outside so she and her cage move around the house often. But her new steady location is away from the window and draft free. 

She does like her high perches. I will tell my mom to see if she can remove them. 

She doesn't sound junky or have runny eyes.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , good. Millet is still good for her. I would rather see her eat the mash , its better for her , but if she will eat some millet , i would let her have some.

If she likes grapes they are a good source of water for her.
If you have the time check out the parrot forum , thats what its called.
Those people will not mislead you and they know their stuff.
its a pretty cool place , not as cool as this place , lolol. But pretty darn close  I love that forum  

Good luck Stacy


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Stacy , the bird stores I told you about sell a herbal remedy that you offer free choice to Cloe and they pick what they need out of it.
Its like a birds medicine cabinet  Good stuff to have on hand.

And there are formulas , like the mash that you are feeding that are specifically for birds who need more weight on them , gives them what they need and nothing else. The baby food could be high in protein which can cause runny stool , just a FYI. So if Cloe is going to be on the mash for a while , I would ask your vet what he thinks of changing to one of these formulas.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would also try giving her some Nutra Drench if you still have any at home. It saved my bird years ago. Yep I used the goat one on her.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Stacy , how's Cloe today ?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She has her millet. But the vet wanted her on this crumbles. But she wouldn't eat them so my mom added a little water and the. Formed it into a soft ball. She's been on that diet since 2010 per the vet

I will ask my mom how she is. I will have her try the grapes. 

Sadly don't have any nutri drench at my moms


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok. Remove the millet for a while and see if she will nibble at the crumbles. She's eating , so that's a great sign .
If she refuses to touch the crumbles I would give her her millet back .
She needs to keep up her strength and without food they can go downhill fast. How are her droppings ? If she's not drinking they will understandably be muddy dry , but they should be greenish white
The white , clear stuff is her pee. He. She is eating it will have lots of the green stuff in the middle. Electrolytes would be really good for her right now. There is a product called ElectroVites+. It's a electrolytes and energy booster that helps fight dehydration .....sold at those bird shops I mentioned. If your Mom can get a hold of it , I sure it would help lots. I will list the ingredients in this product ,just in case you can mix up something similar . I have heard of people using baby electrolyte for their birds in a pinch too. But I haven't used that so i can't help with the dosing. This is the ingredients of ElectroVites+
One teaspoon per 8 ounces of water 
Sodium - 10.00
Potassium - 5.00 
Magnesium - 0.63
Calcium - 0.44
Chloride- 15.00
Lactate-1.07

I hope this can help Cloe


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh Stacey, I hope your Cloe is doing well today. :hug:
I love cockatiels, and had one of my own for 12 years.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Stacy, I raised tiel for over 10 yrs. Age could be your factor. Keep her around85 degrees. If she's not use to crumbles she may not eat them. If you can get a commercial egg/nestling food try that moistened with some electroylte or water. If not you can hard boil and egg for at least 5 min, then sprinkle some vit c if you have it, a little wheat germ, and a little if you have it. If she won't eat it moistened, then make it more soupy and syringe feed it slowly and watch her crop. If you syringe feed go from the left side of her mouth and go slow so you don't aspirate her. feel her breast bone if you can with out stressing her if it's very prominent she may have lost too much weight. I'm sure you know but you don't want to use non stick or other heated teflon products in the house. 
Good luck I hope she makes it until monday. :grouphug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont think she is eating -- she has been on the crumbles for nearly 3 years now.

My mom said she gave her gateraid (syringed) - mom has saved many animals even saved goats for me so she is an animal person, she is very good and gentle.

What do you mean about nonstick or other heat teflon products? whats that have to do with this?

I will mention the egg - saw that on another bird forum.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Teflon and other non stick surfaces are highly toxic to birds.
DEfinitely don't use any of those cooking surfaces.
Just the odor alone coming from a heated pan can kill. We dont smell it but the birds sure do .

If you look at the bird forums you can look into non bird friendly items and foods , im sure they all have a good list of them.
Avacado is deadly as well , who wouldve thought ?

A chopped egg would be great of Cloe. Birds can be picky , she may not like scrambled eggs , but loves chopped egg....its hit or miss with birds.
Some birds dont like apples sliced but if you chop them , they gobble it up , lol.

So , keep trying foods. Human baby food , like applesauce or a veggie mix is another great thing for you to try.

How about the millet ? Is she eating her millet ?
Would she eat the new pellet form of cockatiel food ? 
Its a colorful mix , you would see it right away on the shelf if you do go look for it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

since we were given her (long story, love bird bit her long toe off so she was unsellable and we got her free through a friend as a just weaned baby) we have tried all sorts of cockatiel food but she will pick around everthing and only eat the millet so thats all we buy for her now and the crumbles. 

Anyway mom says she wont eat on her own and that she was syringing the softened crumbles to her with gaterade but she is now making that difficult. Vet opens at 9:30am tomorrow and mom is taking her right over - hopefully its not to late for him to be able to save her.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , just make sure the mixture your Mom is giving is more liquid then crumble because if she is taking this it can possibly harden in her crop and that is very dangerous and a whole other problem .
I would make it like you would open a egg and scramble it but a little more liquid based , that should be OK for Cloe.

Good luck to your Mom and Cloe


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah not sure on the liquid to solid ratio. From her texts it does sound like she feels a bit hopeless but is trying her best. 

I told her about the egg so she will probably try it.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> , and a great online place is My Safe Bird Store !
> You can find all kinds of medicines and whatever , good people in that place.
> 
> Good luck honey , prayers for Cloe


LOL, Kathie, who owns that store is one of my besties!

Stacey, I hope that your darling makes it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I love Kathie !!! She always puts awesome goodies in with your order !
The way they wrap everything is really nice.
I usually order all my bird stuff from her


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

IF she is a female she could be egg bound. Does she ever lay eggs? Can you GENTLY feel in her pelvic area if there is a egg in there?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good point Logan.
If she is egg bound she will walk strangely, like she is well, egg bound.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Has she picked any feathers away from her vent area ?

Sorry Stacy , I think I may be overloading you with suggestions..

Hope all goes well tomorrow


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehe the funny thing is the vet said she is a he. It was to much for us to change so she stayed a she to us


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

lolol Why change it , I bet she's just fine with it 
At least she/he is not egg bound .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah don't think that will be her problem. 

Hoping for good news tomorrow!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well at least we know he's probably not egg bound?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well it is nice that the egg issue cant be a issue. 
Hope she  feels better soon.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Stacy , how did Cloe make out at the vets today ?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sadly cloe didn't make it long enough to get to the vet :'(. My brother was with her when she passed at 1:30am 

She really will be missed 

When I can I will post some pictures in yhw rainbow bridge. Been trying to not think about it which I why I didn't post. U
It's hard not to want to just cry.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry Stacey.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh, Stacey, I'm so sorry.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh Stacey, I am so sorry for your loss. 

She had such a great life with you.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh honey Im so sorry :hug:
Condolences to your Mom and brother.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. It sounds as if your Mom and you did all you could possibly do for your feathered friend. 
It is never easy losing a cherished pet, small or large. Condolences to all of you.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm sorry, I know it's hard. :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry for your loss


----------

